# Will this drain? (AAV Workaround)



## fateshand (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi All,

So I'm working on a residential home with a kitchen island, so an AAV is required. Problem is the space is really tight, so I can't run the p-trap straight into the main drain line.

There is only way I can get the AAV into the drain line. But as the photo shows, I've had to use lots of pip and basically create four 90-degree turns. 

Am I crazy, or will this drain?

Sorry guys, I'm a new plumber trying to get started on my own.

Thanks and let me know if you have any questions,

Gavin


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If you had posted an intro we'd probably know something about you like where you are and the code you are under...

I don't know of any code that says AAV's are mandatory for an island sink...
Are you even a licensed plumber?:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> If you had posted an intro we'd probably know something about you like where you are and the code you are under...
> 
> I don't know of any code that says AAV's are mandatory for an island sink...
> *Are you even a licensed plumber?*:whistling2:











He said he's a new plumber. I take it this is his first job.


----------



## fateshand (Apr 26, 2014)

*Photos of project*

Sorry Gentlemen,

Yes, I am a newer plumber. Not my first job but I'm still learning. I'm working out of Dallas, Texas 75230. You're right that an AAV isn't required in an island, but the contractor didn't want a vent pip from the island. So we decided on an AAV.

Here is a photo of the project. Not sure why the last post didn't show them.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/230809549627327680/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

fateshand said:


> Sorry Gentlemen, Yes, I am a newer plumber. Not my first job but I'm still learning. I'm working out of Dallas, Texas 75230. You're right that an AAV isn't required in an island, but the contractor didn't want a vent pip from the island. So we decided on an AAV. Here is a photo of the project. Not sure why the last post didn't show them. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/230809549627327680/


Ok here we go, I know your still learning so I'll take it easy on ya. First off to many slip joint connections, the disposal will probably vibrate them loose, also to many changes in direction I know you were trying to fit an AVV which is why a BOW/LOOP vent ( waiting for the replies ) but you could have put a wye and ECO right at wall and then trap everything

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I was recently at the oatey offices and had a discussion about flood plane for aav. 

What do you consider the flood plane ?

Top of drain pipe

Top of sink- highest point of water

Or ?????


----------



## fateshand (Apr 26, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> I was recently at the oatey offices and had a discussion about flood plane for aav.
> 
> What do you consider the flood plane ?
> 
> ...


I would consider the flood plane to be between the drain pipe and the sink.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> I was recently at the oatey offices and had a discussion about flood plane for aav. What do you consider the flood plane?...


The flood plane would be the kitchen floor. :laughing:


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you not allowed a modified s-trap ?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Pipemaster41 said:


> Are you not allowed a modified s-trap ?



Did you just type S-Trap? Noooooooo

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

Modified s trap 3 inch up with 3x2 90 2 inch across with 2x11/2x11/2 yard 2 11/2 traps legal in Maryland or loop vent


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

Meant y not meant


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pipemaster41 said:


> Modified s trap 3 inch up with 3x2 90 2 inch across with 2x11/2x11/2 yard 2 11/2 traps legal in Maryland or loop vent


What the hail?????


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Pipemaster41 said:


> Are you not allowed a modified s-trap ?


S traps not legal in Florida. 

1002.3 Prohibited traps.*The following types of traps are prohibited:

1.*****Traps that depend on moving parts to maintain the seal.
2.*****Bell traps.
3.*****Crown-vented traps.
4.*****Traps not integral with a fixture and that depend on interior partitions for the seal, except those traps constructed of an approved material that is resistant to corrosion and degradation.


5.*****S traps.

6.*****Drum traps.

Exception:*Drum traps used as solids interceptors and drum traps serving chemical waste systems shall not be prohibited.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> S traps not legal in Florida. 1002.3 Prohibited traps.*The following types of traps are prohibited: 1.*****Traps that depend on moving parts to maintain the seal. 2.*****Bell traps. 3.*****Crown-vented traps. 4.*****Traps not integral with a fixture and that depend on interior partitions for the seal, except those traps constructed of an approved material that is resistant to corrosion and degradation. 5.*****S traps. 6.*****Drum traps. Exception:*Drum traps used as solids interceptors and drum traps serving chemical waste systems shall not be prohibited.


I would rather see a Drum Trap than a AAV. I inspect an old city, so we approve a lot of dr traps when fixtures get replaced, if it's a full remodel we require normal venting .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

It is not a uniform s trap it is what they call a modified s trap. Comes in handy on a Island. Been legal here for 10 years. Their theory going from 3 inch to 2 inch to 11/2 won't allow the pipe to vacuum


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Pipemaster41 said:


> It is not a uniform s trap it is what they call a modified s trap. Comes in handy on a Island. Been legal here for 10 years. Their theory going from 3 inch to 2 inch to 11/2 won't allow the pipe to vacuum


have seen that here 2 in up with a 2x1 1/2 reducing 90 then a 11/2 ptrap they call it a self venting trap.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

You may want to remove the red plastic shipping tape


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

plumber joe said:


> You may want to remove the red plastic shipping tape


LOL, i didn't even notice that till now


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumber joe said:


> You may want to remove the red plastic shipping tape














That's funny. He'll also want to remove the little styro-foam inserts that are in there as well.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

it looks like the santee is backwards as well. not a big deal with an aav though i guess.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

The studor vents we use say 4" above the trap wier


----------

